# UPC 12 month "contract" - valid or not?



## GuitarDave (2 Nov 2011)

Due to the recent flooding in Dublin I have been forced to move out of the rented property I was living in. As a result of this I have to try cancel my UPC subscription but in doing so they are trying to charge me a fee of €99.99 for cancelling within the first twelve months of my contract. As I applied for UPC online and never actually signed any physical documents is this supposed "contract" actually real and legally enforceable?


----------



## onq (2 Nov 2011)

It may come under the provisions of the Electronic Commerce Act 2000.
At some point you may have been sent an e-mail to which you might have replied.

Alternatively, the fact you paid for and received the service may be held to be evidence of the contract.
There may also be get out clauses in the event of acts of God, in relation to the flooding to which you referred.


Read the contract


----------

